# Best and worst live bands



## dakuda (Jun 8, 2009)

I have been to quite a few concerts in my time, but not so much lately.

One band I was actually disappointed in their live show was Def Leppard.  I saw them probably 7 years ago, and thought it was awful.

Any others?


----------



## Redwood (Jun 8, 2009)

I like concerts and I've managed to see quite a few good ones...
But I'm going to say the absolute best concert ever was when I paid $3 in 1989 for a Saturday night concert at Toad's Place in New Haven, CT....

Toads Place is a concert night club that holds about 700 people.

It was billed at a rock dance party with the cruiser...

What it really was though was a 1 hour Rolling Stones Concert.
The debute of their 1989 Steel Wheels Tour...

Great Show!:beer:

I can't remember who the local band was that opened for them but it must have been a big boost to them...

Somehow after that show going down to see them at Shea Stadium and going to see them at Foxboro just didn't seem all that exciting...
Go Figure!


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Jun 9, 2009)

What I've noticed is that most bands stink if they don't have a room full of electronics to change the noise they make into music.

All you have to do is listen to a studio recorded song on the radio and the same thing being played live by the same artist on TV to realize that the studio electronics should get the Grammy award, not the artist.

The only live concert I ever went to was a Waylon Jennings concert I got a free ticket to.  The only reason I went was cuz I thought I could buy some pot there.


----------



## Christian (Jun 9, 2009)

AMAZING: Aerosmith, AC/DC, Eric Clapton, Experience Hendrix (Mitch Mitchell and Billy Cox...saw them on the Experience Hendrix tour in Detroit, 2 weeks before Mitch Mitchell passed away)

Great: Kenny Wayne Shepherd, Eric Johnson, BB King, Jonny Lang, Buddy Guy, Guns n Roses, John Mayer (especially the Trio)

Stunk: Motley Crue (Vince Neil was fat, out of breath, and horrible sounding), Def Leppard stunk too from what I remember.


----------



## Christian (Jun 9, 2009)

Nestor_Kelebay said:


> The only live concert I ever went to was a Waylon Jennings concert



There's your problem right there!

I'd agree that most NEW bands don't cut it, but most of the great bands use very little or NO electronics...and live they sound much like the studio record.


----------



## djbig (Jul 24, 2009)

parking is always too expensive in my experience


----------



## SS66 (Aug 8, 2009)

I have also attended many concerts in my lifetime.  First concert, age 15 Aerosmith Fort Indiana.  Just released Get Your Wings.  Warm up band RUSH......... At the bargin price of 7.50 cents.

To mention great concerts.  I agree Aerosmith & Bruce Springsteen and of course The Eagles and Crosby Nash & Young!

Chevelle Guy


----------



## poppamole (Aug 17, 2009)

give a listen to Clutch, great live act, and Neil Young with Crazy Horse


----------



## shan2themax (Aug 17, 2009)

I have never been to a concert at all........ 

Seems that maybe I may not be missing out on as much as I thought....
but then again, maybe I am since I'm an 80's big hair band girl.....


----------



## slownsteady (Aug 17, 2009)

Best of the 70's: The Outlaws, Seals & Croft & The Eagles all on the same bill (an $8 ticket). The Outlaws was just the opening act.

Best of the 80's: Bob Seger & the Silver Bullet band at MSG when they were at the top of their game. A close second was Springsteen's Born in the USA tour stop at Giants Stadium.

There was no best of the 90's

These days: Railroad Earth. And I just saw Dana Fuchs in a small auditorium. She can sing!!!  She played the part of Sadie in the movie "Across The Universe"


----------



## macro01 (Aug 19, 2009)

well to me any emo band sucks


----------



## CLWest (Aug 19, 2009)

SS66 said:


> I have also attended many concerts in my lifetime.  First concert, age 15 Aerosmith Fort Indiana.  Just released Get Your Wings.  Warm up band RUSH......... At the bargin price of 7.50 cents.
> 
> To mention great concerts.  I agree Aerosmith & Bruce Springsteen and of course The Eagles and Crosby Nash & Young!
> 
> Chevelle Guy



Best shows were Rush and ZZ Top hands down.  Worst - Duran Duran


----------



## slownsteady (Aug 22, 2009)

I agree, any band that sings about large flightless birds....oh, that's emu, Sorry.


----------



## grantbob (Aug 24, 2009)

One of the best live bands I've seen is the Derek Trucks Band.


----------



## grantbob (Aug 24, 2009)

Also Gov't. Mule.


----------



## grantbob (Aug 24, 2009)

Sorry about the triple posts, but I needed to get my count up so I could post a picture link for help with my sink.


----------

